# need inspiration help with creepy cloth



## riahobiah (Aug 25, 2012)

I sometimes cover lamps and furniture with it - it gives your home an almost deserted feeling! For couches & chairs, I usually cover with a black or white sheet first!
I've also seen where people have used cheesecloth and a wire coat hanger to create ghosts... that might be fun if you have enough creepy cloth! (The coat hanger is the structure and the cloth gets draped over it, sometimes sprayed with starch afterwards. I am personally looking forward to more ways to use it or more effective ways to drape it as a decoration so I'll be keeping up with this thread as well!


----------



## GothChick (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm thinking of hanging pieces of the cloth in my tree out front and adding hanging moss for a swampy tree effect.


----------



## MissKiki (Oct 16, 2011)

I take down my draperies and use it for curtains - It creeps out the rooms. Create layers if you can - white & natural, black & gray. 
Also in the kitchen, I drape it over the cabinets with thumb tacks (black & green). Add vines, led candles and other creepy items and you have a witches kitchen.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I love using it on furniture, lamps and just about anything I need to look old. Here are some of the things I did last year...

Black cloth- I used it to cover my glass doors and windows, first I stretched out some of the holes then I taped it to the door/windows. I then applied fake boards to the doors/windows to make them look like old boarded up screen doors/windows. It was a great effect...

Gray cloth- I used this almost everywhere....I love using it to hide stuff or to just make things look old. Here I have taken it to hide a florescent light. And above my cabinets I attached it with thumb tacks in the ceiling. With the addition of some branches from the back yard and some Dollar Tree crows it gave an eerie feel to the kitchen that I still get compliments on


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Don't know if you have stairs, but I used some on our railing:


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

MissKiki said:


> I take down my draperies and use it for curtains - It creeps out the rooms. Create layers if you can - white & natural, black & gray.
> Also in the kitchen, I drape it over the cabinets with thumb tacks (black & green). Add vines, led candles and other creepy items and you have a witches kitchen.


cool idea! thanks!


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

pumpkinpie said:


> I love using it on furniture, lamps and just about anything I need to look old. Here are some of the things I did last year...
> 
> Black cloth- I used it to cover my glass doors and windows, first I stretched out some of the holes then I taped it to the door/windows. I then applied fake boards to the doors/windows to make them look like old boarded up screen doors/windows. It was a great effect...
> 
> ...



cool pics! I like the kitchen!!


----------

